# Hark the Herold angels sing



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

My latest foray into the operatic vault: an introduction to the operas of Ferdinand Herold: 
http://www.musicweb-international.com/classrev/2017/Apr/Herold_article.pdf

The next composer will be a better known (famous, even) composer, known today only for one opera.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

I remember reading that Richard Bonynge was / perhaps still is a strong advocate towards this music

And without saying, thank you for another wonderful reading.
( I am going to make a book of those topics, for personal/ private use only)


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Pugg said:


> I remember reading that Richard Bonynge was / perhaps still is a strong advocate towards this music
> 
> And without saying, thank you for another wonderful reading.
> ( I am going to make a book of those topics, for personal/ private use only)


My pleasure, and thank you for those kind words!

Yes, Bonynge's a fan; he conducted two of the ballets: _La somnambule_ (on which Bellini's opera was based) and _La fille mal gardée_.

And some of his non-opera music is lovely:


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

What a wonderful and extensive introduction to this largely forgotten composer! I read every word (well, until the footnotes)! Thank you so much for this!

This kind of passion for music/opera and thoroughgoing scholarship represent the Best of what this forum is all about.

:tiphat:

Kindest regards,

George


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith (Mar 25, 2016)

Barelytenor said:


> What a wonderful and extensive introduction to this largely forgotten composer! I read every word (well, until the footnotes)! Thank you so much for this!
> 
> This kind of passion for music/opera and thoroughgoing scholarship represent the Best of what this forum is all about.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much, George!
:tiphat:


----------

